# HTML/ Web Design Course



## Hhma (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi everybody, this is my first post here.

I'm a student studying here in the Dubai, and would like to expand my IT skills.
I'm looking for an institute here in Dubai that provides HTML/ Web Design courses.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

First of all why do you want to learn web design? And how much time do you have to learn it, I mean in months/years?

HTML is a static, mark up language, it is very easy to learn from books, the internet and youtube. CSS is a lot more prevalent these days, becoming an expert in it is similar to 'proper' programing eg java, asp, php etc but you can also learn enough from the books, the web, tutorials etc. Do not do waste you money on any short term courses/night classes etc

OK, ask yourself what are your goals and ambitions? I spent 10+ years as a web designer and as a job you are a glorfied data inputter with only arthritis to look forward too. In the IT industry it's a jack of all trades/master of none job that's the lowest paid without much room to move on - I had to get into project management.

Basically, decide what aspects of the web you think you will like and concentrate on that. If it's coding/programming then do a programming course that covers ASP, PHP, SQL & Javascript. After that HTML and CSS will be a breeze and you will have a lot better career opportunities.

If it's the artistic, creative side then do a Graphic Design course and learn the fundamentals of colour, typography, semiology, page layout, how the eye takes in information etc etc etc. If you can grasp all that and have a natural creative talent then HTML etc will also be no problem. Again you'll have proper creative skills that will provide good career opportunities.

Do a 'web designings' course and you won't learn anything, they will show you a method with no explanation. Then you'll get a job repeating that method for the rest of time, cutting and pasting content into code all day long. 

Occasionally doing some graphic work but do due deadlines you'll just copy from template sites the way 99% of all companies out here do.

Hope this helps.


----------



## therise03 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey, 
I am a graphic designer turned Web Designer, and I was wondering about the work situation in Dubai when it comes to design. Does anyone know if there are good jobs out there? is technology booming like it is on the east and west coast in the USA?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

No, not really. The standard is appalling for the most part but then so are wages or what a client is willing to pay - one feeds the other and vice versa. There are one or two 'proper' companies but then you're looking at middleweight designers, head of concept, account handlers etc. As you've just "turned" web designer, I'm guessing you're not there yet.


----------



## therise03 (Aug 22, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> No, not really. The standard is appalling for the most part but then so are wages or what a client is willing to pay - one feeds the other and vice versa. There are one or two 'proper' companies but then you're looking at middleweight designers, head of concept, account handlers etc. As you've just "turned" web designer, I'm guessing you're not there yet.



Thanks for the reply Mr Rossi. 

I graduated with a bachelors in graphic design in 2008, though once I finished school I went straight into design and production for the web. So I have about 4 years of professional experience under my belt. Though the way you make it sound, opportunities seem better in the US. Not sure why I though maybe Dubai would be thriving in this sector.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Websites here are like US websites from 1996, think loads of Flash intros, bad animation, broken links, zero information, zero usability etc etc. Those that realise they need to compete on a global scale, hire the big global companies. 

If you do really fancy it get a job with them and get transferred out here. But then if you were working at 2Advanced or Tomato then why on earth would you come here?


----------



## therise03 (Aug 22, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> Websites here are like US websites from 1996, think loads of Flash intros, bad animation, broken links, zero information, zero usability etc etc. Those that realise they need to compete on a global scale, hire the big global companies.
> 
> If you do really fancy it get a job with them and get transferred out here. But then if you were working at 2Advanced or Tomato then why on earth would you come here?


Good point! I guess this is a better spot for my career. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## SDesai (Jun 6, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Websites here are like US websites from 1996, think loads of Flash intros, bad animation, broken links, zero information, zero usability etc etc. Those that realise they need to compete on a global scale, hire the big global companies.
> 
> If you do really fancy it get a job with them and get transferred out here. But then if you were working at 2Advanced or Tomato then why on earth would you come here?



Hi Rossi,

I moved to UAE few months back as my husband accepted a job at a university in Sharjah. I am Usability expert and I tried explaining people here what Usability is but in vain. I was unable to find any suitable opportunities in UX and Usability and am returning back to Australia soon.


----------



## laylathomas83 (Jul 26, 2013)

chose the career in web designer is very good line . Thanks


----------



## grayfox67 (Feb 24, 2014)

Mr Rossi said:


> First of all why do you want to learn web design? And how much time do you have to learn it, I mean in months/years?
> 
> HTML is a static, mark up language, it is very easy to learn from books, the internet and youtube. CSS is a lot more prevalent these days, becoming an expert in it is similar to 'proper' programing eg java, asp, php etc but you can also learn enough from the books, the web, tutorials etc. Do not do waste you money on any short term courses/night classes etc
> 
> ...


Good day, I have a question please and would really appreciate a good advise. I am new to ebusiness, i had my website done by a developer in PHP and would like to have full control and be able to add pictures, redesigning, adding ads, ........etc my self. What would you think would be the best to do, learn some PHP and HTML or what !

Thanks


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Learn PHP


----------

